# anyone knows who is this rider?



## Tao WU (9 mo ago)

in 2019 bataleon's CT preview movie, i really like his style, and wanna find more videos of him, anyone knows who is this guy?

here is the link:


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Tao WU said:


> in 2019 bataleon's CT preview movie, i really like his style, and wanna find more videos of him, anyone knows who is this guy?
> 
> here is the link:


no idea, sorry, but you could message Bataleon on Instagram or Facebook.

Bataleon








Bataleon Snowboards (@bataleonsnowboards) • Instagram photos and videos


113K Followers, 183 Following, 2,127 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Bataleon Snowboards (@bataleonsnowboards)




www.instagram.com





Bataleon Japan








Bataleon JAPAN 🇯🇵 (@bataleonjpn) • Instagram photos and videos


1,323 Followers, 39 Following, 53 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Bataleon JAPAN 🇯🇵 (@bataleonjpn)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Toshiki Yamane


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

I never understod the point of hockeystops in pow..? Best way to lose flow and speed


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Eivind så klart said:


> I never understod the point of hockeystops in pow..? Best way to lose flow and speed


Some think it's cool, I prefer longer turns. Besides, I don't like faceshots.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

While hockey stops can come in handy in emergencies, I don't think it's cool to blind yourself constantly. I don't think it's good style either but that's personal.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

I love it :/ Im the arsehole that ruins the look of all the perfect s shapes on the slope on a powder day with straight lining, sweeping turns, and hockey stops for the face shots.

I will see myself out


----------

